

Is Running Bad for Your Knees? Maybe Not - cwan
http://www.time.com/time/health/article/0,8599,1948208,00.html

======
keefe
I used to run daily and I have chronic problems with my knees stemming from a
childhood accident. Anecdotally, I have much less pain using an elliptical
machine.

